# Brand New Computer Running Out of Space Error Msg



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi:

Have never experienced this problem before: just received an error message stating that my disk is nearly full and asking if I want to delete my "Old" copy of Windows. Didn't know I had an "old" copy but looked it up and it seems to date from when I first opened the computer in August. The "new" copy of Windows shows today's date. 

I have no idea whether it's all right to delete the "old" copy. I'm running Windows 10 but with a Classic Win 7 shell and am committed to that add-on as it's enabled me to tough out both Win 8 (on my old computer) and now 10 on my new one. 

Am absolutely pole-axed that my drive is full. Most of the files listed are Greek to me so selectively deleting is going to be hard without some kind of road map. Will appreciate any suggestions on how to free up space -- and keep it free. Definitely need that as I'm a writer and save multiple drafts of books on my computer. Strange that my previous computers had a lot less storage capacity but never ran out of space.

Incidentally, while I was wrestling with this problem, notice came of a big Windows update that needs downloading. Not sure what to do about that either.

Re: the old copy of Windows, apparently it's only 614 megabytes. Can this be right? If it is, just deleting that won't do much good. 

Thanks for any help!
Jane

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 16250 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 105 GB (7 GB Free); D: 931 GB (740 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 065C71
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please download and run the following program. This will provide us with a list of all the files on your computer that are taking up the most space. Then upload a screenshot and will can help you better

https://portableapps.com/apps/utilities/treesize-free-portable


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Run Windows Administrative Tools > Disk Cleanup. Then select drive C and then select Cleanup System Files. This will give you a list of locations and how much space is taken up which could be freed.


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi dckeks:

Many thanks for the response. I hope this is what you wanted. I expanded the c file report but can't attach it as the file type isn't accepted and it's too long to put into paint. Please let me know if there's a way to send this or if you need it. It's illuminating, even to me.

Thanks again,
Jane


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi lunarlander

Thanks for the suggestion. I should have thought to do that as my recycle bin was over-flowing, 5GB!

Good, quick assist.

Jane


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please expand the C:Windows folder and paste screenshot. Also I noticed that you have a D:\Data, is this a seperate drive or partition. It looks like most of the space is being used by windows backups. I am not sure if you have some old ones in there that can be removed?


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi again, dckeks:

Attached are pdfs of both the C and D drives fully expanded. Also png files of 2 error messages I get when trying to access the files in the D drive.

Unfortunately, I don't know what the D drive is. The computer arrived with it already set up.

Is it possible to reduce the D and increase the size of the C drive? Without the ability to examine the files, it's hard to know what can be deleted. But I'm trying. Have already cut about 7 or 8 gigabits, I think. Obviously would like to cut a whole lot more. I realize I need to carefully parse my text and photo backups but I'd be grateful for some advice on which of the other files can be deleted.

Many thanks for your help.
Jane


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi:

A follow-up question: what about compressing my files? I've read some comments on the web and it sounds as tho it can be helpful, especially with text files, of which I have boo-koodles. However, others have said there's the possibility of file corruption and a system can be considerably slowed. Evidently, it depends on the strength of your CPU.

I'm unable to make an informed decision so will defer to your recommendation.

Thanks,
Jane


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

You have an i-7 CPU; the fastest line of CPU's made by Intel. You should be able handle text file compression with ease.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

It looks like you have two hard drives in your computer C: 105 GB (7 GB Free); D: 931 GB (740 GB Free);
You D:/ has lots of free storage so I would recommend that you move a lot of your users folders to the D:/ such as Documents, Downloads, Etc. It looks like you have the majority of you files under Documents. If that sounds like a good plan then let me know and I can assist you with that.

Here is a good link that walks you through the process:
http://www.dummies.com/computers/op...e-the-location-of-user-folders-in-windows-10/

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Thank you lunarlander. I thought I had something good under the hood, but also had thought I had a lot more storage, so didn't want to make any more assumptions without confirming it. Good news! Jane


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi again, dckeks:

Thanks for clearing that up for me. I remember the Dell salesman explaining about the 2 drives and how I could use one for program and system files and the other for documents and photos. But I'm afraid it went in one ear and out the other. Was so glad to get the new computer, I'm afraid I just jumped in feet first.

The Dummies article was helpful but I can't seem to get the process to work. I thought I would move my Onedrive folder to the D drive but the Folder Properties window that Dummies works with doesn't show up on my computer. Specifically, the location file isn't there.

Then I tried the Pictures and Music folders but had the same result. Didn't want to try the Documents folder until I knew I wouldn't lose it. That does worry me a bit tho I think I'm backed up on an external drive. Just to make sure will back up again before tackling Documents.

In the meantime, I certainly do need your help to move all these things to D.

Many thanks,
Jane


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok here is another option on the latest version of Win 10. Please do not change anything on onedrive yet. It requires a different process.

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/change-default-save-location-windows-10


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

This is MUCH easier -- but it only applies to new items. Before I start sending things to the D drive, shouldn't I move my Documents and other folders there first? I checked that terrific site you sent me to but couldn't find anything on moving existing folders. I guess a simple drag and drop or Send To is discouraged?

I'm all backed up so I'm ready to go.

Thanks!
Jane


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay great. Yes once those are set up then you can either do a Move to the new Locations or Copy and then remove if you feel more comfortable. To easily move - Right click mouse on folder and drag to new locations. Let me know when this is all complete and then I can help with the one drive and cleanup any other things to free more space on C: drive.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Is your C drive a SSD type?


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Ok, will start moving.

And, yes, it is an SSD. Does that make a difference? Was advised it was a good thing to get as I typically keep my computers a long time.
Jane


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Ok great. Let me know when you are done and if you want to move or clean anything else up. Yes, SSD is the best and does not make any difference. I am Not sure why the question was asked.


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi dckeks:

Hooray! Just under half free on the C drive. I'd still like to know what to do with OneDrive, the temp files, and also any stray files that remain (mostly ini files). I've tried to clean them up but stopped because I'm afraid they might have some purpose.

There are some OneDrive files from September on the D drive. Not sure how they got there but the rest of my OneDrive is still on C.

BTW, I redirected everything but apps to the D drive. Is that correct?

Wow -- and my computer seems lightning fast. Is that because of the changes or just something in the atmosphere?

Good news all around!
Jane


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

Hi again, dckeks:

Another quick question -- do you know how I can change the mapping of the folders that appear on the right hand side of my startup menu? I'm using Classic Shell and when I click on the Start button, I'm given Documents, Pictures, Music, etc. all on the right hand side. Of course, if I click on Documents, it now takes me to the empty folder in the C drive. I've got the folder of my current project pinned to the left hand side, the Start Menu, but it would be good to have my Documents folder accessed on the right so I don't have 2 Doc folders confusing me. Suggestion?

many thanks,
Jane


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay great sounds like you made a lot of progress. I will provide the additional information for you later today


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I think it might be a good idea if you can run TreeSize program again and post the latest results so I can verify that nothing was moved that shouldn't have and what else we can move.



panamahat said:


> BTW, I redirected everything but apps to the D drive. Is that correct?


 Yes this is correct

Here is guide to moving OneDrive
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...0-change-the-location-of-your-onedrive-folder

To change the location on you Classic Shell Menu:

1. Right Click on the Folder (Documents, Pictures, Etc)
2. Select Location Tab from the Menu shown below
3. Click Find Target
4. Browse and Choose New location


----------



## panamahat (May 1, 2005)

hi dckeks:

i'm a little confused. i followed your directions but got stuck. i right clicked on the Documents Folder, selected location tab, clicked on find target, went to my documents folder in the D drive -- and then nothing.

Obviously doing something wrong.  Suggestion?

Off to try the onedrive solution.

many thanks,
jane


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, I should have said 

3. Click Find Target
4. Select Move
5. Browse and Select New Folder
6. Click Apply (It will ask if you want to move all files - Select Yes


----------

